# Infrared panel heater



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi

Anybody use these to heat their garage? Seems to be a decent option but don’t know anyone who had them 

Cheers and stay safe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Haven't got one in a garage but we have one in our warehouse at work so similar environment. I would say they are juicy and are only effective if you're literally stood right in front of it.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Kick Out serious heat... but only really benefit if close bye it.
I Have a big one... ( Steady on There!!!! ) not used for years...( leave it...).
Just have a large oilfilled delongi Dragon i think it is... purchased off a boot sale...Geeez remember when there were boot sales and you could actually go to them...
That stays on all the time in winter at a mid heat in garage staves off the majority of the cold and have mainly for the motorbikes wellbeing.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

This works well for heating a garage https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/clarke-devil-7003-3kw-industrial-electric-fan-2 with no cold spots.
hth


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

I wouldn't use an infra red lamp to heat your garage, as they are only effective if you're in front of it whilst curing some paint off. I have a couple of oil fired electric rads for when it's really cold (I have central heating in the garage), and they kick some serious heat out, and stay warm for a while too.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I use one of these Sealey propane heaters and it really does kick out some heat. The only downside for me is that it doesn't have its own ignitor. I'd buy it again though.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000WZJ7SO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I use one of these Sealey propane heaters and it really does kick out some heat. The only downside for me is that it doesn't have its own ignitor. I'd buy it again though.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000WZJ7SO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


yeah they are good, but can make you a little light headed sometimes due to the smell which cane quite strong.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Also don't gas burners result in increased moisture in the air and therefore condensation?


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

If the weather is very cold and damp I do get a little bit of condensation on my garage window after about half an hour dazza but it's light. My garage is pretty well sealed though with eaves fillers; I would think without those it wouldn't show on the window at all.
I suppose any warm room will have condensate on the windows if it's cold outside though. Especially if it's got a single paned window.


----------



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

What you want to go with one of those things is a chocolate fireguard. 😂😂👍🏻


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

ridders66 said:


> yeah they are good, but can make you a little light headed sometimes due to the smell which cane quite strong.


Open a window or door if using these as they burn the oxygen in the room. I have a panel heater as an alternative.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I have a heater "gas-powered" that I can use when I'm in the garage, but I have a couple of electric greenhouse heaters that I leave on unattended, especially in this weather, they don't heat the garage but seems to stop any condensation and stops stuff getting freezing, "we know some products don't seem to enjoy freezing"


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks guys. Will cross the IR off the list. I think an electric rad will be the way forward as space is precious. Stay safe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

